# Does anyone have artificial grass?



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

If so, and your dog urinates on it, how do you stop it smelling?

Next door to me is a little cottage which is let out as a holiday cottage. It has a very small garden with some artificial grass. It's dog friendly and most visitors bring dogs and they are using the artificial grass as a toilet.

My neighbour cleans the cottage between lets and also tends the garden for the owners. She remarked last week that the grass is starting to smell and she's rather worried as families with young children will be letting them play on the grass.

Any ideas I can pass on?


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

I would imagine disinfectant would be ok, we have artificial grass but my dog doesn't wee on it, but I would think as water goes through it disinfectant should too.


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

I did mention about it being washed down but when the owner laid it he put a layer of membrane underneath, I think it might not drain away as I believe it's that weed proof membrane (or whatever it's called). Probably not the best idea .


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

I believe Burrowzig has artificial grass...might be worth asking how she copes with her 4 dogs!

As always using my phone, so can't do the @ thing to give her a shout!


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

Dogs & children may be allergic to disinfectant, think buckets of hot water & fairy liquid would be better


----------



## totallypets (Dec 30, 2011)

Weed proof membranes are permeable but if he has just put plastic sheeting down then it won't drain. Kennel cleaner can be used at the right dilution to wash it down.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

LoopyL said:


> Dogs & children may be allergic to disinfectant, think buckets of hot water & fairy liquid would be better


Wouldn't that all depend what disinfectant you used???

If it was mine when I think disinfectant I think odourfresh...kennel disinfectant so safe for children and animals. However you are totally right most would pick up pine from Tesco and swill it on!


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

I have friends with artificial grass and they use Bio wash powder and the pressure washer


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

totallypets said:


> Weed proof membranes are permeable but if he has just put plastic sheeting down then it won't drain. Kennel cleaner can be used at the right dilution to wash it down.


Ah, OK. They might be coming down next weekend so I'll mention that, thanks.


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> I have friends with artificial grass and they use Bio wash powder and the pressure washer


That sounds better than fairy liquid & imagine bio washing liquid is cheaper than kennel disinfectant + will kill off the 'smell' enzymes


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> I have friends with artificial grass and they use Bio wash powder and the pressure washer


Thanks, I'll mention the bio washing powder, that can be done but not the pressure washer.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

DirtyGertie said:


> Thanks, I'll mention the bio washing powder, that can be done but not the pressure washer.


Hose pipe? Watering can?

Depending the size of the garden, mix the solution up in a watering can, sprinkle with watering can! Might be time consuming though.

Rinse, later after letting enzymes to work the same way, or with hose!


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

I use it on the steps to my yard as it's Taz's favourite place to pee and his pee stinks!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> I use it on the steps to my yard as it's Taz's favourite place to pee and his pee stinks!


Poor Taz...all you ever say about him is that he stinks!!!


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm keeping an eye on this thread as currently we have slabs and gravel in the back yard. My Mum has expressed an interest in artificial grass but when the dogs wee on the gravel it stinks, especially in summer, so would need to find a solution. It's not nice to be sitting at the patio table in summer and be overwhelmed by a fishy smell, not nice for the neighbours neither. I take the dogs out onto the side lawn specifically to wee (but then the moaning starts about burning it) but they have free access to the garden so sometimes they just take it upon themselves to toilet as and when.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I have artificial grass (for 5 years now) and I'm looking for a solution to the small - 4 dogs peeing on it. I only notice it when the sun's on it and the base layer of grit-sand is damp, but it can really honk. To avoid damaging the 'grass', products have to be bleach-free. I ordered some Mistral kennel cleaner which was recommended, and I've just had to break off typing this as it arrived! Will report back.......


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

We put it in after seeing some indoors at puppy school, they pick up (poop) then use one of those pump up spray things to disinfect. I must admit i didn't notice a smell and the lady said they laid it over a very thick layer of sand and hardcore. Mine is laid over the old lawn, then a thin layer of sand, then a weed membrane, then the grass with sand on top of it. Been down since last December and its only recently when we had the hot dry spell that we noticed a slight smell so we just washed it down with the hose. I think the best thing would be just to dilute with a watering can when they have a wee but if more is needed then a quick google brings up a few things like this, Pip won't poop in the garden so i'm not sure on that........Steve

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Freshly-Cu...sr=8-1&keywords=artificial+grass+disinfectant


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

steveshanks said:


> We put it in after seeing some indoors at puppy school, they pick up (poop) then use one of those pump up spray things to disinfect. I must admit i didn't notice a smell and the lady said they laid it over a very thick layer of sand and hardcore. Mine is laid over the old lawn, then a thin layer of sand, then a weed membrane, then the grass with sand on top of it. Been down since last December and its only recently when we had the hot dry spell that we noticed a slight smell so we just washed it down with the hose. I think the best thing would be just to dilute with a watering can when they have a wee but if more is needed then a quick google brings up a few things like this, Pip won't poop in the garden so i'm not sure on that........Steve
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Freshly-Cu...sr=8-1&keywords=artificial+grass+disinfectant


Trouble is, it's a holiday cottage and the visitors aren't considerate enough to 'water' the lawn after their dogs have been. My neighbour is trying to find a way of keeping the smell away but she can only do it once a week. I'm going to mention the bio washing powder to her, also the kennel disinfectant. If the owners get complaints about the smell then they'll have to think again. I did actually warn them when they first discussed it that they might have a problem like this but they went ahead anyway.


----------



## rottieboys (Jan 16, 2013)

I have got artificial grass, My two dogs love it. The best thing we ever did was putting that down....So easy picking up the poo I was told that you put water over any marks such as diarrhoea and as for urine. Well, what we do is put the hose over the garden. Urine smell goes when hosing down. My dogs loves laying down on this grass ,when the sun is out


----------



## Mike L (May 25, 2020)

I'm not certain if you're still looking for help here, but there are some good cleaning products on the market now. Curious if you've yet tried any of them? Make sure if you do you choose only non-toxic pet-safe solutions. It could also be worth looking into whether or not there is a cleaning company offering services specifically for turf near you. There have been a few popping up stateside recently. There's a company in the US, particularly Arizona, called Dirty Turf that has some good information on their site about why turf can start to smell and how you can keep it clean.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

zombie thread


----------

